# HP Pavilion dv6000 crashing/freezing/shutting down programs randomly/ HELP?!



## kiasd (Mar 17, 2008)

My HP Pavilion dv6000 laptop has been really acting funky for the last few weeks and its just gotten worse and worse; the last few days have been the worst by far.

It started first by randomly flashing to this blue screen rarely; the blue screen had white words filling it, they were thinly pixeled and each letter had a duplicate of itself but skewed from the original copy slightly so it appeared to have the double-visioned look. It said something about "BIOS" and something about "crash dump". Since the first time, its done this a total of six times, and the first time was about 17 days ago.

HP live chat help explained a method to fix this; it didn't work.

Then this wasn't the only problem; another one popped up. DDDD: My screen would turn off and then a few seconds later it would come back on and I'd get an alert that a 'display driver malfunctioned but fixed itself' or something. HP live chat explained a method to fix this. That DID work.

The next problem was a few days after THAT, and that was my laptop overheated. And I guess it was just odd since I've had it on for longer before than what I had it on for that day; I've bought a cooling mat since then and its been fine in that aspect.

HP Live Chat told me to run a short/long Hard Drive check on my hard drive. The tests came back saying my hard drive was running good. >.>

Then the next problem was I was uploading pictures and all of a sudden Skype, Y!IM, AIM, Windows Event Log, and Webroot Spy Sweeper all 'stopped working and must be shut down immediatly'. Like at once. It was pretty freaky. Then over the course of thirty minutes, Windows Movie Maker, MSN, my webcam, and Firefox did the same thing. And THEN, the thing that alerts me to tell me when the programs must be shut down? That thing? THAT THING MALFUNCTIONED AND HAD TO BE SHUT DOWN IMMEDIATLY TOO. DDDDD: And then it was REALLY REALLY weird because then after that, Firefox, Maxthon, IE, Opera, and Safari wouldn't open, so I virtually couldn't get onto the internet to get onto HP live chat THIS TIME. And then randomly it let me on firefox. And then it said for about five minutes straight that Windows Explorer was malfunctioning and had to be restarted. Then it would goto restart it and it'd freeze and be like, "Windows Explorer has malfunctioned and must be restarted immediatly." and it'd be the same thing OVER AND OVER AND OVER AND OVER. For five minutes. And the oddest part was the fact that the alert thing had frozen lonnnnnng before that. Eventually I just manually shut down the lappy cuase I got annoyed cause there was no way to stop it.

Then yeah. That's all? Today I restarted twice and I can't do Windows Movie Maker for the life of me. Firefox has closed about four times. I've gotten the blue BIOS double-vision crap once already. I've tried HP Live Chat but of course my browsers wouldn't stay open long enough for that, yet they are for this...? Whatever. I'll take it. BUT PLEASE HELP I AM SERIOUSLY SO DESPERATE! 

My warranty expires in June; my laptop is my only source to get to my online college homework due nightly, so its pretty important to get this fixed asap. Thanks so much. <3


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Hi kiasd,

if this were up to me, i will do a fresh install from the recovery partition. of course i would first backup all my important files using the little time my laptop is running well.

i also suspect overheating but since this is under warranty, i would suggest you take it back and claim it under such. who knows, all your problems may be caused by a dying motherboard or something. so since it is still in warranty, it is advisable for you to take that chance now.


----------



## kiasd (Mar 17, 2008)

TriggerFinger said:


> Hi kiasd,
> 
> if this were up to me, i will do a fresh install from the recovery partition. of course i would first backup all my important files using the little time my laptop is running well.
> 
> i also suspect overheating but since this is under warranty, i would suggest you take it back and claim it under such. who knows, all your problems may be caused by a dying motherboard or something. so since it is still in warranty, it is advisable for you to take that chance now.


XDD Wowww. Well we thought the same thing- I did exactly that last night. And it took me most of today to get the wireless reconfigged, and to get Firefox and a few other necessities back in gear before I realized that reformatting it might not have fixed it. V_V

I downloaded Arcsoft's Showbiz DVD video editing Free Trial; I download this with every one of my PCs and Laptops, and it works fine every time. But after it finished the two hour download D:, when I double-clicked on the .exe icon on the desktop, it gave me this message: "File System Error -1073741511", and it wouldn't allow me to open the file. Or any other .exe files after this, for that matter. And after I tried to redownload to the desktop, it said something along the lines of, "Cannot download to the source, it is unreadable; download failed." And the source it was downloading TO? My desktop.

***?! 

Yeah. *confused* *frusterated*

HP Live Chat isn't helping AT ALL. They don't understand what I'm saying, they are insisting I should uninstall the arcsoft program (funny even though I didn't even install it since the executable program wouldn't even allow me to open it like I told them five times...)

So Please. Seriously. >.< I'm soooo desperate. I have my exam due this Friday and this is really the only way I have access to the internet. PLEASE HELP <3


----------



## FSUphilosophy (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow... sounds like a tough problem. Have you tried calling HP on the phone. The online chat people are helpful for some basic things but they just run down like a script. If you call up you can probably get in touch with a tech and they will have you mail your laptop in to them. ((Thats the problem with the HP pavilion warranties...)) I have the same computer as you and i have had some problems but none this bad. I would call up HP if I was you and explain to them everything you have explained to us. Usually when alot of problems are occurring back to back they are related and due to one specific malfunction. Perhaps your cpu fan is dying or completely shot, it could also be a heat issue or a bad hard drive. None the less call up HP.


----------

